# Ads(?) killing forum performance



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm browsing on Chrome and am seeing incredibly slow page loads, like 5 to 10 seconds after forum content has loaded, waiting for ads to finish loading. During that time the stop button appears to be unresponsive and scrolling is about impossible.

I think the same issue is being discussed here in more detail: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10818620#post10818620

I don't use ad blockers but this experience persuades me I may be mistaken not to.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, the ads were killing my speed performance on Firefox. I just went to the AddOns page and searched for "ad block," installed the first one (Ad-Aware) and Presto! No ads, performance improved....

All in all, even typing a reply improved everywhere... :up:


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Or with Internet Explorer turn Security for the Internet Zone to High.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Or help to support the site by becoming a club member which removes ads.


----------

